# Screen saver box



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

I play my music via a DVD player (DVD's full of MP3's) connected to a 300watt sound system connected to a panasonic plasma TV. Whilst the music is playing I have the Marine Aquarium 2 screen saver running from my PC (see picture). The onboard TV screen saver is pretty pathetic (the word panasonic in white text moves around :down: )

What I want to do is build a small box (homebuilt) with a mobo/cpu/memory small HD/graphics card and an OS running the screen saver, no keyboard or mouse. Not to difficult to do but the PSU is going to make the box quite big. How can I make this as small as possible? what other problems will I have?

Note: I have the PC connected to the TV but of course I cannot use the screen saver on the TV and use the PC, so I don't need the box to function as a PC, I could use an old lappy but I have the mobo etc to buld it.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If it's not a powerhouse of a machine, why not use a micro-atx power supply to run it?

Better yet, buy a micro-atx case.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I always heard if you can get a PII laptop w/ like a 10GB harddrive, it will make a good screensaver box, idk about aquarium 2, it might lag, so for that you may need a new laptop, but I've heard people undo the laptop (remove keyboard area) and put the screen on the top like a tablet PC, (infact you could just get a tablet pc  , but it would be a waste)


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

as suggested, a older laptop, or a micro/mini itx box. A lot of the micro/mini atx boxes run a via processor at or around 1ghz..more then enough for your needs. You can even use a mini flash drive to be the entire os if you'd want (well at least linux won't complain ^.^;; just need xscreensaver in that case and any screensaver type effect you want...just won't be the same as that aquarium one)


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You could also look into the shuttle line, little tiny box!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...shuttle+case&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=G


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Well I laid out all I would need to build this box and it still means it will be quite big. I've been looking for a laptop with perhaps a smashed screen but even smashed people still want a fair amount for them. If I don't have any luck leading up to Crimbo I might treat myself and build a media center in the new year.
Thanks for the comments though.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well if you want like a digital picture frame playing music you can use an old PII laptop and take the screen and put it ontop the case (removing the keyboard) or something in that method, laptops like that ive seen only costing $20.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

We have a Shuttle, they're pretty nice.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wanna make my own shuttle-mod, too poor, can't ever do fun computer projects like mods etc.


----------

